# GT: Game 22 @ Blazers 12/15



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(10-11)@
Portland TrailBlazers(10-14)

WHEN: Friday, December 15th at 7:00 PM; 10:00 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; ESPN AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | James Singleton | Paul Davis

Blazers







|







|







|







|








 Jarret Jack | Brandon Roy | Ime Udoka | Zach Randolph | Joel Pryzbilla

Blazers Key Reserves







|







|
 







Juan Dixon | Travis Outlaw | Jamaal Magloire

Q's Quote:
"Nothing at all to say, better get back to .500. "


Q's Prediciton: Blazers Win 99-94
Q's Prediction Record: 12-7

*​


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

You mean there's still a season going on? 

Go Clippers! :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think Roy is playing tonight which is a plus as he is very talented. The Clippers need this win and this is a team that they can beat. I think Cassell might be available for tonights game.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

This is a must win, as odd as it sounds; but this is a team that the Clippers should beat, need to beat on the road. Blazers have good post presence in Z Randolph, and Jarret Jack and Roy (if he's playing) are both capable guards. If the Clips can contain them and get the win on the road, it's a good start on getting to where the Clips should be.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

have a bad feeling about this game...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

must win or season's over...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

im getting tired of elton brand getting owned by up and coming PF's in the league. He needs to reassert his dominance. 

Im hoping for another big game from Kaman too. Double double for kaman AND brand is what i want. Remember when that would happen every game last year practically? Its very rare now, not sure if its even happend this year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id like to see the clippers get blown out by 30 pionts, and have livvy have 8 turnovers. THen maybe the clipps will come to their senses and pull the trigger on the AI trade


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> id like to see the clippers get blown out by 30 pionts, and have livvy have 8 turnovers. THen maybe the clipps will come to their senses and pull the trigger on the AI trade



you might be on to something...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> id like to see the clippers get blown out by 30 pionts, and have livvy have 8 turnovers. THen maybe the clipps will come to their senses and pull the trigger on the AI trade


Yep, maybe that's what the team is doing, we've lost by an average of like 25 points the last 3 games...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

16-19 Portland 5:47

Only one bad call so far. Kaman with an all ball block on randolph gets called for a foul.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

20-22 Portland 4:46 in the 1st

Clippers shooting well. 
Brand 4-6, Liv 3-3, Kaman 2-2, TT 1-1
Just need to step up the defense.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette comes in and breaks up the rythm with a foul and a couple missed shots.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

maggette needs to wash his hands? The ball has slipped out of his hands about 5 times.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

27-32 portland after the 1st
Clippers playing pretty well, could still use some more defense. The real difference is the Clippers have 3 turnovers, portland none. Portland 3-5 on three balls, clippers 0-1


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette needs to stop the jumpers. Hasn't made one yet, however, he is looking good on the drives.

EDIT: Brand the only one who's taken more shots than the number maggette has missed, 4.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

34-34 9:41 2nd
Brand on fire. 16 points.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Coming from phoenix, Thomas is a god awful passer.
Portland has about 4 fouls in the last minute of gametime.
36-38 8:04 2nd


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Following blocks by brand and kaman...
41-42 Portland

Clippers really have the momentum, very surprising that they are still losing.
Clippers shooting 65%!
Portland shooting 48%!
Portland has 9 more shot attempts!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

45-47 blazers 3:18 in the half
Livingston 5-5
Clippers have yet to make a three, one attempt.
Blazers 4-7


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

An entertaining first half.
53-55 Portland 
Brand has *19 points*, 2 blocks, 6 boards.
Livingston 5-5 shooting with 10 points, *7 assists*.
Clippers shooting *67%!*
Portland shooting 48%, but still with 9 more shot attempts.

The difference right now are portlands 4 three balls (4-7) as opposed to the clippers 0 (0-1). Also, portland is 9-9 from the free throw line, clippers 7-9.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

55-64 Blazers 7:56 in the 3rd
Clippers cannot make a shot. Portland outscoring 9-2 in the quarter.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

72-81 Blazers end of the third. Miserable end to the quarter. Brand has 2 points in the quarter.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

76-88 10 minutes left


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

78-92 Clippers can't stop em. I'm close to callin this one.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

smith went a little overboard, more than his normal metrosexual comments, saying he was watching someone take a bath or something. lol. Should have heard lawler, he almost had a cow.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers *cannot* stop the three. 82-95.
Clippers need a real 3 ball shooter, no question about that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers still working to get A.I. i wonder if this loss will help just a little to give up more...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Cassell doesnt seem his usal joking/happy self, despite the fact theyre loosing. He just looks different.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Come on clippers. lose this thing...dont want to let baylor think we dont need AI. (sarcasm)


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Tim Thomas continues to be a waste of living tissue.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

TT ****in sucks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

tim thomas is paid to shoot the open three pointer. NOt to drive and do offensive fouls.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

who missed guarding udoka? Why is freaking kaman the one who has to try to defend the three now?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

This one is certainly over. Absolutely dominated. 
88-102 5 minutes.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Baylor, get on the phone now and do what it takes to get iverson..


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cassell looks depressed. who can blame him? clips look absoutely pathetic. not wasting time nor money watching this crap


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I lose all hope with this team, something needs to happen. They are completly falling apart because they think that they have the right to be good.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

At the very least (and perhaps most importantly), AI would spread the defense and give brand more than 4 shots in the second half!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why aren't the Clippers full court pressing the Blazers and try to create some TOs. Dumbleavy ****in sucks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

baylor and dunleavvy, still think we couldnt use a guy like AI? Livingston had like practically the best 3-4 games of his career, and its still would be like an "off night" for AI.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Why aren't the Clippers full court pressing the Blazers and try to create some TOs. Dumbleavy ****in sucks.


When do they ever full court press? It's ridiculous.
Clippers defense and lack of three balls loses this one.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

How do you shot 60% from the field and still lose. I hope they lose every game the rest of the way and get Oden, I'm ****in pissed.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

cadarn said:


> *When do they ever full court press? It's ridiculous.*
> Clippers defense and lack of three balls loses this one.


It's like they concede the loss by not fighting and hustling til the end to create TOs and try to get back in the game. How do you just let them bring the ball upcourt without any defensive pressure and your down by like 10 with two minutes left in the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope Weasels last report about AI is true!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought that i would never say this as someone who hates the Lakers to the fullest extent but, at least they play hard and try to get back into games that they should lose. They were down 21 to the Rockets, who are vastly better than the Blazers and they fought back and got the game into OT w/o their second best player, Lamar Odom


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I thought that i would never say this as someone who hates the Lakers to the fullest extent but, at least they play hard and try to get back into games that they should lose. They were down 21 to the Rockets, who are vastly better than the Blazers and they fought back and got the game into OT w/o their second best player, Lamar Odom


agreed, even tho they have a stellar scorer like kobe. i would not have expected clippers to do the same. they play with no heart whatsoever


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah....it seems the Clippers played with more heart last year...like SAM would not let them lose, they would not give up ....they tried....it seems like if their mentality right now is "eh, im rich who cares if we win"


----------

